# asia



## asher marquering (Jun 13, 2006)

sup

where would asia fall in the history section?

by asia i mean the chinese dynasties ,the japanese samurai ,the indonesian empires ,india pre-colonisation stuff like that


----------



## chrispenycate (Jun 13, 2006)

Personally, I'd say attach it to its apropriate time line, and ignore the geography.
Still, if there's any doubt, just put it in the unsorted region at the bottom; people will find it. When the convenient filing draws don't cover the problem, there's always the desktop, (or the floor when that runs out)


----------



## asher marquering (Aug 8, 2006)

k thx lol


----------

